# do you know frankenstein



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

while i was visiting the dominican rep , at that time i had coup civic all modified , i'm not a keeper, i only keep a nissan, i saw a civic woopin ass , i asked about it , the guy told me , meet "frankenting" , guys it was really fast , does anyone know about it and is there a nissan engine n/a not more tha 1.8 that can do better


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

CA18...or SR16...


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

i don't think you understand or is there something i need to know about nissan engines? 
i'm talking about a natural aspirated honda engine not a type "R"
woooopinn some turbo intercooled evolution!!!! oh by the way it doesn't even have nitrous
what the hell could it be??????????


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think honda/acuras' strongest 1.8L is the GSR motor(b18)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Putting a civic/crx with a b18 (among other engines) into solid 12s in the quarter is not uneheard of, which is faster than a stock Lancer Evo (USDM). Impressive, but I don't see what the big deal is. I've seen it in person, it's awesome. To better analyze each car for the comparison, we'd need specs.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, I believe that the most power honda 1.8 is the jdm b18c5 (type r motor, which is n/a btw.) As far as stock honda motors go, its one of the better, pushing about 210 hp to the flywheel and 18.5 nm of tq (whatever that is in ft/pnd.) Our best compared to their best, in terms of displacement/power ratio, are about even. The sr16ve N1 used in the Pulsar VZI-R pushed 200 ps(around 200 hp) with only 1.6 liters of displacement, beating Honda's best 1.6 offering of 190 (b16b JDM Civic Type R,) and equaling their best production engines (JDM K20A used in the Teg Type R (RSX bodystyle, I think DC5 is the proper term) and the F20C used in the S2000. So, score one for Nissan, because we're on par with Honduh in terms of N/A technology, not to mention far ahead in turbo technology (Skyline, Silvia)

Oh yeah, the topic, Frankensteining. Frankensteining is a common Honda way to produce more power. Much like Frankenstein's monster(the Dr's name is Frankenstein people, not the monster. Read the book,) it is pieced together from similar genetic material, albeit different for the purpose of making one cohesive unit. It involves using parts between different models of the same engine series (B series is the best example.) to replace the stockers for more power. An example of this would be a B16a bottom end with a b18c5 head and b20b intake manifold, and yes, such engines are created, although I don't know if how my "made-up" combo holds up.


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

smirnoffpower thanks a lot for the info it seems that you are pretty much informed we will be keeping in touch because i want to send all these little honda's to momy and dady, and i want to do it my way with my old pulsar . keep in touch on msn [email protected]


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

The frankenstein motor does have many forms for hondas and smirnoffpower was right, I do believe the best one tho is a CRV block (b20z) [thats a higher compression block than the b20b) and a GSR head and you swap the rods, it comes out performing like a monster, and since all honda blocks are interchangable (the B series that is) its amazing what they can create... here is a link

http://www.c-speedracing.com/howto/b20vtec/b20vtec.php

hope this helps too


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

dryboy thanks . but now , i'm a nissan owner and i'm a partener at the only nissan dealer in haiti , no hondass should be heard off i want nissan to rule the streets begining with my pulsar , i'm willing to do anything it takes to rule ..... i'm new here what should i do ?


----------

